# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ LINEAR CDM 600 WATT

## tzitzikas

Λοιπον τεσταραμε σημερα ενα λινεαρ του cdm 600 βατ και δεν ανεβαινε η ισχυς εξοδου πανω απο  τα 150 βατ. το λινεαρ "φοραει" 2 fet BLF278 300 ΒΑΤ εκαστο. αποφασισα να το ανοιξω και διαπιστωσα τα εξης: η εξοδος των φετ με την γη ηταν σαν βραχυκυκλωμενη.αυτο εδειχνε στο πολυμετρο.ξεκολισα τα καλωδια RG που ειναι κολιμενα στα drain των fet και παλι παρατηρησα οτι οι εξοδοι των φετ με την γη παρουσιαζουν μηδενικη αντισταση.δε ξερω αν αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικο.απο οτι ξερω στα τρανζιστορ δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο.
επισης ενα αλλο σημειο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι οτι η ταση που συνδεοταν στα drain απο το τροφοδοτικο δεν ανεβαινε πανω απο 16-17 βολτ οσο και να πειραζα το ποντεσιομετρο που δινεις ισχυ. ενω στις γεφυρες εβγαζε 64 βολτ.τα φετ αυτα λειτουργουν με βαση τα datasheets 50 volt.με το - του τροφοδοτικου βγαζει 64 βολτ αλλα με την γειωση του λινεαρ μονο 16 βολτ.
τελος το ρευμα που τραβαγε το λινεαρ σε φουλ ισχυ ηταν ηταν 10Α το οποιο και δικαιολογει την χαμηλη ισχυ εξοδου.παντος οταν μετρησα το ρευμα που τραβαγε το 1 φετ ηταν μονο 2.5Α.
περιμενω τα σχολια σας-αποψεις σας.

----------


## moutoulos

To κάθε ένα απο αυτά τα τρανζίστορ θέλει *48V 12A* για ένα.
Σε παράλληλη διάταξη θέλουν *48V  20-25Α*.

Δεν βλέπω κάτι άλλο απο πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό (σταθεροποίηση), 
εφόσον βγάζει η ανόρθωση 65 περίπου βόλτ, που είναι και η σωστή τάση.

----------


## kostasfra

μπορεις να βγαλεις εντελως την μια πλακετα με το τρανζιστορ και να δεις καθε μια μονη της τι ταση περνει και τι βαττ βγαζει αν παλι δεν εγινε τιποτα βγαλε το καλωδιο της τροφοδοσιας απο της πλακετες και κοιτα τι βολτ δειχνουν.αν βγαζουν κανονικα τα βολτ κατι σου ριχνει την ταση μετα ψαξε κανα βραχυκλωμενο σημειο στην πλακετα.να σου πω και κατι εμπιστευτικα?cdm πετα το την εχω πατησει παρα πολλες φορες τεσπα εγω ειμαι λιγο προκατυλημενος με την cdm.προσπαθησε κατι απο αυτα νομιζω θα βγαλεις ακρη.

----------


## amiga

τι πλακέτα είναι;;; αυτή που φτιάχνει (χμχμχμχμχμ μεταπουλάει) τώρα;; ή αυτή που έφτιαχνε (χμχμχμχμ αυτη που υπύρχε τελος πάντον σε κάπιο site) πέρσυ-πρόπερσυ;;

----------


## tzitzikas

αυτη που εφτιαχνε πριν 2 χρονια.τοτε το πηραμε.γιατι ομως η ταση μεταξυ τροφοδοσιας του λινεαρ (εκει που δινει ταση στα vk200) και της γειωσης ειναι 16 σταθερα??τι παιζει?
kostasfra οι μετρησεις της τροφοδοσιας γινανε αφου ξεκολισα τα καλοδια που δινουν ταση στα φετ.το αμπερομετρο δινει μσυνολικο ρευμα 10Α ενω το καθε φετ με το πολυμετρο μου τραβγε 2,5Α εκαστος.τωρα πως γινεται αυτο...
moutoulos ειναι λογικα οι εξοδοι του καθε ενισχυτη απο τους 2 να παρουσιαζεται βρακυκυκλωμενοι (με το πολυμετρο) ως προς την γειωση?

----------


## amiga

δοκήμασε ένα ένα τα fet. κάποιο τα φτυσε:(:(:(

----------


## moutoulos

> ...τροφοδοσιας του λινεαρ (εκει που δινει ταση στα vk200) και της γειωσης ειναι 16 σταθερα??τι παιζει?...οι μετρησεις της τροφοδοσιας γινανε αφου ξεκολισα τα καλοδια που δινουν ταση στα φετ.



Μ'αλλα λόγια το τροφοδοτικό (στον αέρα) δεν βγάζει 48 βόλτ, αλλά μόνο 16 ???.
Αν βγάζει μόνο 16 ... έχει πρόβλημα !!





> moutoulos ειναι λογικα οι εξοδοι του καθε ενισχυτη απο τους 2 να παρουσιαζεται βρακυκυκλωμενοι (με το πολυμετρο) ως προς την γειωση?



Αν μου έλεγες για είσοδο ναι είναι λογικό, επειδή υπάρχει πηνίο προσαρμογής προς την γή,
για έξοδο όμως δεν είναι λογικό να δείχνει βραχυκυκλωμένο.

Μήπως κάποιος πυκνωτής στην έξοδο (έχει φίλτρο ή όχι?) και τα έχει παίξει, κοιταξέ το προσεχτικά.

----------


## tzitzikas

16 volt μεταξυ καλωδιου + τροφοδοσιας και γιεωσης (κουτιου).μεταγυ + και - γεφυρας δινει 64 v.
οι εξοδοι και οι 2 ειναι βρακυκυκλωμανοι.

----------


## amiga

άρα στην ΕΞΟΔΟ του κουτιού του τροφοδοτικού έχεις 16V και όχι 50! αν κατάλαβα καλά! οπότε το πρόβλημα είναι το τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## moutoulos

> 16 volt μεταξυ καλωδιου + τροφοδοσιας και γιεωσης (κουτιου).μεταγυ + και - γεφυρας δινει 64 v.
> οι εξοδοι και οι 2 ειναι βρακυκυκλωμανοι.



Οπότε ισχύει αυτό που ανέφερα απο την αρχή   :Wink:  





> Δεν βλέπω κάτι άλλο απο πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό (σταθεροποίηση), 
> εφόσον βγάζει η ανόρθωση 65 περίπου βόλτ, που είναι και η σωστή τάση.

----------


## moutoulos

Πρωτα βεβαιώσου αν κάνει σταθεροποίηση με ΝΡΝ ή με ΡΝΡ τρανζίστορ, 
(έχει μεγάλη σημασία για τα 65 βολτ, που θα μπούν ... εκπομπό ή συλλέκτη) 
Αν έχει ΝΡΝ βεβαιώσου οτι τα 65 βόλτ φτάνουν στους συλλέκτες των τρανζίστορ, 
καθώς επίσης βεβαιώσου αν στις βάσεις των τρανζίστορ φτάνουν περίπου 50 βόλτ....
Αυτα ...  κάνε έλεγχό σ άυτά που σου είπα και συνεχίζουμε ... βήμα - βήμα   :Wink:

----------


## iosifidisgiorgos

μηπως ξερει κανεις καμια ιστοσελιδα με τιμες απο ενισχυτη??

----------


## tzitzikas

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ δεν εχω σχεδιο τα τρανζιστορ του τροφοδοτικου ειναι παραλληλα συνδεδεμενα ??/εστω μια ιδεα για την συνδεσμολογια τους?αν ειναι npn πως συνδεονται και αν ειναι pnp πως?

----------


## moutoulos

> ΕΠΕΙΔΗ δεν εχω σχεδιο τα τρανζιστορ του τροφοδοτικου ειναι παραλληλα συνδεδεμενα ??/εστω μια ιδεα για την συνδεσμολογια τους?αν ειναι npn πως συνδεονται και αν ειναι pnp πως?



Ναι είναι παράλληλα συνδεδεμένα (εκτός απο το "οδηγό"), 
πέσμου τα τρανζίστορ τη γράφουν πάνω (ποιά είναι δηλαδή) πχ BD911..., TIP3055..., 
και θα σου πώ.

----------


## tzitzikas

λοιπον το τροφοδοτικο του φοραει 9+1 tip3055 NPN. τα 9 ειναι πανω στην πλακετα και βιδωμενα στην ψυκτρα ενω το 10ο δεν ειναι βιδωμενο στην ψυκτρα. με το πολυμετρο στα 2Κ (μετρηση διοδων) οι ακροδεκτες δινουν τα εξης(ολων των τρανζιστορ).

1-2 απειρη αντισταση
1-3 περιπου 600Ω
2-3 περιπου 600Ω

απο  οτι ειδα στα data το 1=Β, 2=C, 3=E και η ψυκτρα τους ειναι C.
σε καθε ποδι 3 απο τα 9 τρανζιστορ συνδεεται μια αντισταση 0,18Ω. Η 9η αντισταση ειναι λιγο σπασμενη στο 1 ακρο και μου δινει με το πολυμετρο 0,9Ω (ξεκωλησα το 1 ακρο της για την μετρηση)
οι συλλεκτες δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενοι πουθενα οποτε υπεθεσα οτι ειναι διπλης οψης η πλακετα και συνδεονται απο την πισω πλευρα.μετρησα με το πολυμετρο μεταξυ ποδι2=c και ψυκτρα και δινει 0Ω.
ολα τα ποδια1 ειναι συνδεδεμενα μεταξυ τους.

δυστυχως δε μπορεσα εδω σπιτι να κανω καμια μετρηση γιατι καθε φορα που εδινα τροφοδοσια μου εριχνε την ασφαλεια. ενω στο πανεπιστημιο που το ειχα ανοιξει δεν εριχνε ασφαλεια.τι λετε να συμβαινει??????????????????
??????????

Οι εξοδοι R.F των φετ δινουν λιγοτερο απο 1 Ω ως προς την γειωση.

----------


## moutoulos

Εφτιαξα πως είναι το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού...
Κοιταξέ το (πάρε μετρήσεις) χωρίς να είναι πάνω στα Fet, 
και πέσμου αν παίρνεις αυτές τις τιμές που γράφω.
Αν θές καλύτερη ανάλυση στο σχέδιο πας εδώ  :Wink:  

Περιμένω ...

----------


## electron

Από αυτά που βρήκες δεν βλέπω να υπάχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στα τρανζίστορ του τροφοδοτικού.Στο σπίτι έχεις μήπως καποιο ρελέ διαφυγής;Αν είναι έτσι μπορεί  να βλέπει κάποια διαρροή από το μηχάνημα και να σου ρίχνει την παροχή.

----------


## alexts

αν μπωρεις  βγαλε ενα σχεδιο του τροφοδοτικου  .  πιστευω οτι λειτουργει με ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΗ σταθεροποιηση  και ΟΧΙ με θετικη οπωσ στο σχεδιο....

----------


## tzitzikas

ρελε απο οτι βλεπω υπαρχει.δεν ειναι δικο μου το σπιτι νοικιαζω.αλλα δεν πεφτει το ρελε αλλα ο αυτοματος που δινει ρευμα στις πριζες.αυριο θα δοκιμασω σε αλλη πριζα.
moutouulos ευχαριστω για το σχεδιο.εκει που λες σταθεροποιηση συνδεονατι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι μονο ε? δεν μπορω να δω καλα την πλακετα γιατι ειναι μπροστα ο τοροειδης.καμια ιδεα για το πως συνδεεται το ρυθμιστικο τασης με το ποντεσιομετρο??το ποντεσιομετρο στο ενα ακρο εχει 2 αντιστασεις παρραληλα και στο αλλο ενα πηνιο μαλλον (μοιζει με αντισταση και ειναι πρασινο με πολλες γραμμες.απο οτι ξερω αυτα ειναι αυτεπαγωγες)στο μεσαιαο ακρο απλα συνδεεται ενα καλωδιο..καμια ιδεα γιατι δεν εχω ασχοληθει ιδιετερα με τροφοδοτικα υψηλων ρευματων.

----------


## moutoulos

> ρελε απο οτι βλεπω υπαρχει.δεν ειναι δικο μου το σπιτι νοικιαζω.αλλα δεν πεφτει το ρελε αλλα ο αυτοματος που δινει ρευμα στις πριζες.αυριο θα δοκιμασω σε αλλη πριζα.
> moutouulos ευχαριστω για το σχεδιο.εκει που λες σταθεροποιηση συνδεονατι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι μονο ε? δεν μπορω να δω καλα την πλακετα γιατι ειναι μπροστα ο τοροειδης.καμια ιδεα για το πως συνδεεται το ρυθμιστικο τασης με το ποντεσιομετρο??το ποντεσιομετρο στο ενα ακρο εχει 2 αντιστασεις παρραληλα και στο αλλο ενα πηνιο μαλλον (μοιζει με αντισταση και ειναι πρασινο με πολλες γραμμες.απο οτι ξερω αυτα ειναι αυτεπαγωγες)στο μεσαιαο ακρο απλα συνδεεται ενα καλωδιο..καμια ιδεα γιατι δεν εχω ασχοληθει ιδιετερα με τροφοδοτικα υψηλων ρευματων.



tzitzikas, αν δεν πάρεις τις μετρήσεις που σου επισύναψα δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω   :Crying or Very sad:  ,
ξεσύνδεσε το τροφοδοτικό απο τα φετ και πάρε δυο μετρήσεις όπως στα δείχνω στο σχέδιο.

----------


## moutoulos

> moutouulos ευχαριστω για το σχεδιο.εκει που λες σταθεροποιηση συνδεονατι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι μονο ε?



Αυτο που λές είναι εξομάλυνση.
Εννοώ οτι έχει κάποιο κύκλωμα μπορεί με ζένερ, μπορεί και με IC, που σταθεροποιεί την τάση στα 
περίπου 48-50 βόλτ.

Αν εκεί δεν βγάζει τα 50 βόλτ υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την σταθεροποίησή του.

----------


## tzitzikas

το τροφοδοτικο ειναι σε αθλια κατασταση.ο τυπος εχει σπασει κομματια απο τις αντιστασεις τουβλακια για να χωρεσουν και τα αλλα υλικα στην πλακετα.τα υλικα εινα στριμωγμενα και ενα τριμερ ειχε ξεκολισει και ουτε ξερω που κολιετε ακριβως.moutoulos οι συλλεκτες συνδεονται στην ψυκτρα που ειναι γειωμενη.
δε μπορω να παρω μετρηση μου ριχνει τον αυτοματο συνεχεια.

----------


## alexts

φιλε τζιτζικα το τροφοδοτικο δουλευει με Α Ρ Ν Η Τ Ι Κ Η σταθερ.  Ο συλεκτης γινετε  [ εκπομποσ]  σε αυτη την περιπτωση... Δουλευει αναστροφα. κανε ενα προχειρο σχεδιο για να σου πω  τι & πως.....

----------


## alexts

ΚΑΠΩΣ  ΕΤΣΙ........

----------


## moutoulos

*alexts*, για να το κάνει αυτό θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιεί ΡΝΡ τρανζίστορ (ΤΙΡ2955), 
δεν βλέπω το λόγο να χρησιμοποιεί ΝΡΝ αν θέλει να κάνει αρνητική σταθεροποίηση.

----------


## ReFas

Εχει δικιο ο alexts. Aυτο γινεται για να μη μπει μικα αναμεσα σε τρνζιστορ και ψυκτρα, εχεις καλυτερη θερμοαπαγωγη ετσι καλυτερο "πατημα" του τρανσιστορ πανω στη ψυκτρα.

----------


## driverbulba

Τάκη παρατήρησα το εξής:

Με το pll στους 108 MHz, το linear ανάβει αλλα το αμπερόμετρο δε φαίνεται να "συγκινείται". (Η ισχύς του pll στους 108 είναι ελάχιστη.)
Με το pll στους 88 ΜΗχ (εκεί όπου είναι συντονισμένο για "φουλ" ισχύ :P ), με το που ανάβω το linear, πέφτει και στο πανεπιστήμιο η ασφάλεια.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίζει θέμα με soft start? (Δεν ξέρω πολλά από τροφοδοτικά, απλά καπου διάβαζα γι αυτό και το αντιστοίχιζα..)

----------


## electron

Νίκο αν και το εν λόγο θέμα από την σκόνη που έχει πιάσει πάνω του σε λίγο δεν θα φαίνεται  :Tongue2: , θα πρέπει πρώτα απ όλα να ελέγξεις αν ως εκπομπή το linear είναι σωστό και δεν έχει στάσιμα. (Πολλά στάσιμα = υπερβολική κατανάλωση). Αν δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα, τότε δες αν μπορείς να πάρεις από αλλού παροχή (220vac), όπου η γραμμή δεν θα έχει πολλά φορτία.

----------


## driverbulba

Ναι πράγματι μου άρεσε αυτή η "ανάσταση"
Πίστεψε με, όση σκόνη είχε το θέμα, τόση είχε και το εν λόγω λινεαρ οταν το έβγαλα απ το τρυπάκι του!
Ξέρω οτι είναι χαμένη υπόθεση, αλλά από όλα, κάτι μπορείς να κερδίσεις. Εξάλλου κανένας δε γεννήθηκε μαθημένος! :P
Η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή ήταν άδεια. (μονο το λίνεαρ ηταν συνδεδεμενο). Ακόμα και το πλλ το εβαλα αλλου..

Για στάσιμα δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω, δεδομένου ότι το λίνεαρ δεν "γουστάρει" ούτε να το ανοίγω!

----------


## tzitzikas

> Τάκη παρατήρησα το εξής:
> 
> Με το pll στους 108 MHz, το linear ανάβει αλλα το αμπερόμετρο δε  φαίνεται να "συγκινείται". (Η ισχύς του pll στους 108 είναι ελάχιστη.)
> Με το pll στους 88 ΜΗχ (εκεί όπου είναι συντονισμένο για "φουλ" ισχύ :P  ), με το που ανάβω το linear, πέφτει και στο πανεπιστήμιο η ασφάλεια.
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίζει θέμα με soft start? (Δεν ξέρω πολλά από  τροφοδοτικά, απλά καπου διάβαζα γι αυτό και το αντιστοίχιζα..)



Νικο το συγκεκριμενο λινεαρ του cdm απο την αρχη ειχε προβληματα. το  ειχαμε δοκιμασει οταν το αγορασαμε σε κεραια που φτιαξαμε με gama match  και με στασιμα 1,2 εβγαζε φουλ ισχυ 300w. του το στειλαμε πισω και αφου  το κρατησε ποσους μηνες και το εστειλε πισω και ειπε οτι το εφτιαξε, το  δοκιμασα εδω σπιτι και εριχνε τον αντιηλεκτροπληξιακο. καποια διαρροή  ως προς τη γειωση θα εχει μαλλον. το ανοιξα αλλα δεν ειδα κατι μεσα.
Το λινεαρ μην  το δοκιμασεις βεβαια με οδηγηση το πλλ χωρις φορτιο ή κεραια. υποψιν το  φορτιο που εχουμε φτιαξει στο σταθμο για το πομπο ΑΜ δεν κανει για FM.
χωρις  οδηγηση δεν τραβάνε ρεύμα τα λινεαρ με τρανζιστορ ή μοσφετς (αυτο είναι  με μοσφετς) να ξέρεις. μονο ενα μικρο ρευμα ηρεμίας των μοσφετς.

----------


## radioamateur

> Ναι πράγματι μου άρεσε αυτή η "ανάσταση"
> Πίστεψε με, όση σκόνη είχε το θέμα, τόση είχε και το εν λόγω λινεαρ οταν το έβγαλα απ το τρυπάκι του!
> Ξέρω οτι είναι χαμένη υπόθεση, αλλά από όλα, κάτι μπορείς να κερδίσεις. Εξάλλου κανένας δε γεννήθηκε μαθημένος! :P
> Η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή ήταν άδεια. (μονο το λίνεαρ ηταν συνδεδεμενο). Ακόμα και το πλλ το εβαλα αλλου..
> 
> Για στάσιμα δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω, δεδομένου ότι το λίνεαρ δεν "γουστάρει" ούτε να το ανοίγω!



Μου φαίνεται οικονομικά ασύμφωρη η όποια επισκευή στo λόγω ας πούμε μηχάνημα.Όπου CDM και πρόβλημα μικρό ή μεγάλο...!!!
Στις μέρες μας με ψάξιμο, με μια  αγοράζεις ενισχυτή FM της τάξεως του 1kw εργοστασιακό από δεύτερο χέρι και μάλιστα με mosfet & με κάτι παραπάνω ίσως βρεις και καινούριο...!!!



 :OK:

----------


## tzitzikas

παντως ενα 50βατ με ενα πλλ που εχω του cdm επαιζε καλα. με το blw60. αυτα που λες RADIOAMATEUR ποσο πάνε περίπου?

----------


## electron

Τόσα χρόνια εδώ μέσα έχουμε κατ επανάληψη πει ότι από τα μηχανήματα του cdm δεν περιμέναμε υψηλές απαιτήσεις, παρόλα αυτά, για ερασιτεχνική χρήση και κάποιες φορές ακόμα και για επαγγελματική ,(κατά το παρελθόν), στάθηκαν αρκετά καλά στο ύψος τους. Ειδικά αυτό το 50βατο που αναφέρει ο Παναγιώτης με το blw60 αλλά και το μεταγενέστερο με το 2Ν6084, ήταν σκυλιά και η ποιότητα της διαμόρφωσης τους ξεχώριζε ακόμα και με σύγκριση άλλων ακριβών pll.
Όλα αυτά βέβαια δεν αναιρούν ότι υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερα κατασκευαστικά και ποιοτικά pll και γενικότερα μηχανήματα rf.

----------


## radioamateur

> παντως ενα 50βατ με ενα πλλ που εχω του cdm επαιζε καλα. με το blw60. αυτα που λες RADIOAMATEUR ποσο πάνε περίπου?



Παναγιώτη υπολόγισε χοντρικά ευρώ και watt για τις τιμές των μεταχερισμένων ενισχυτών με mosfet στα FM (πλήρη συσκευή).Πες λόγω κρίσης λόγω αναβάθμισης κάποιων με ψάξιμο βρίσκεις.
Αμφιβάλλω αν οι μεγάλλες επώνυμες φίρμες φοράνε πλακέττες που έχουν κατασκευαστεί πχ στην εκάστοτε Ευρωπαϊκή χώρα...Ρίχτε μια ματιά προς Ινδονησία ή Κίνα μεριά για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ... όπως συμβαίνει με πολλά επώνυμα προϊόντα πληροφορικής κινητής τηλεφωνίας.
Πηγαίνετε στο ebay πχ όπου διάφοροι πουλάνε modules ή μικρά μεγάλα και παρατηρείστε τη χώρα προέλευεσης.

http://cgi3.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...userid=rechuen

 :Smile:

----------

